# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  New Technology

## watson

It must be true..it was on the web. New_Communication_Technologies.wmv

----------


## The Bleeder

Watson, 
So how many faxes do you recieve a day.

----------


## watson

Heaps  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pugs

old joke is old.... used to be 3 japanese guys new spin on the old joke

----------


## Bloss

but old farts like old fart jokes .  .  .  :Biggrin:   :Redface:  and old fax jokes (Not sure what one does with a teletype? see: Teleprinter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and Morse would depend on how reliable your sphincter is . . . those long dashes can have an entirely different meaning . . .

----------


## watson

ahhh! 50 bauds.....when life was sweet..RYRYRYRYRY   :Rotfl:

----------

